# M School for new M



## smbimmer (Aug 25, 2012)

Just got a 2013 M5 the end of Dec from my local dealer (my third M5 but first that I have bought new). In the past when you bought a new M5 you got a one day M school in SC. I just missed that with my 06 E60 M5 that I bought 18 months old and the cut off for the free school was 12 months from in service date (the M school wasn't used on this car). Does anyone know if you still get a free one day M school? I haven't been able to get a clear answer from my salesman and really want to go to the M school this time. But before I book I want to know if I get the 1 day school for free. If so I may bump it to the 2 day. Thanks for the help and info.


----------



## ddk632 (Aug 19, 2006)

This is no longer the case with any M car, from all the info I have heard. I just took delivery of an X6M last week and there is no free M school for me, either.


----------

